# English bloodline



## kurtos (Sep 5, 2010)

Does any body know of any established English blood lines?
websites? names? any information would be useful.
cheers kurt.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Sorry I can't help you out with any info.I just wanted to bump this up to see if anybody fresh comes along to see it with any info......


----------



## kurtos (Sep 5, 2010)

its something that would be interesting to find out, i have bin looking on the net but have found nothing.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

What breed of dog are you talking? Remember that the APBT and Amstaff are still banned breeds in the UK so you probably won't find too many people willing to advertise what they might have.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Eastend's were established in England.


----------



## kurtos (Sep 5, 2010)

im talking about the APBT, but like u say as its a band dog its hard to find any thing, my dog was bred from imported parents from the states, MISSAPBT, have u got any info on that line?


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

I dont have any info on them, but thats where CH Neillson
heres some offspring ONLINE PEDIGREES :: OFFSPRING :: EAST END KENNELS NEILSON :: [4399]
All the Kaiga ones are New Zealand


----------

